# I refuse to except uber pools.



## Valorvegas (Nov 18, 2016)

Today I took 2 uber pool trips with no second pick ups. the pay was a little low, but I didn't notice it. tonight I pick up the first riders. traveled a mile out of the way to pick up the second. dropped off the first riders, which would have been 8 to 10 dollars. had to travel through Extra traffic to get the second riders (2) to the airport. thier trip should have been at least 12 dollars. at the end I ended up with 8 total dollars. 4 from each ride. the second rode was at least 7 miles. all people have to do is choose uber pool and the pay half even if there is no other rider. we are being half the money and taking rides from other drivers. this has to stop. refuse to take pool rides. I sent in a complaint tonight after the ride. good luck.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Waiting for this to hit Dallas market :-(

Funny how pax think this is great. Several pax have mentioned how good this is going to be for the "community" .. lol


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

From my understanding and from what uber told me a while ago, basically if you pick up some cheap **** who wanted uber pool, he/she will pay the uberX amount if you dont pick up another passenger on the way. 

What I personally do is if someone requests an uberpool, I accept it but then go offline when I pick them up so I get no more pings and they pay the uberX rate...


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Where in California are you? In most markets, passengers get an upfront fare and it doesn't change if the pool ride is unmatched.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> From my understanding and from what uber told me a while ago, basically if you pick up some cheap **** who wanted uber pool, he/she will pay the uberX amount if you dont pick up another passenger on the way.
> 
> What I personally do is if someone requests an uberpool, I accept it but then go offline when I pick them up so I get no more pings and they pay the uberX rate...


This whole post is almost completely false.

First off if pool is unmatched the pool rider pays the same amount, Uber makes up the difference.

Pool does not pay the same as x. Check your next waybill when you do a pool ride. Typically pool pays 50% less per minute, so during traffic its the worst.

You going offline and stopping new request enables the pax to be cheap.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This whole post is almost completely false.
> 
> First off if pool is unmatched the pool rider pays the same amount, Uber makes up the difference.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, did not know that. So why does uberX exist then? It seems pointless for people to request uberX then if pool is the cheaper alternative right?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Oh wow, did not know that. So why does uberX exist then? It seems pointless for people to request uberX then if pool is the cheaper alternative right?


X gives them a direct route to their location and they dont have to share the ride.

Uber is trying to discourage this as much as they can.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ebrain said:


> Waiting for this to hit Dallas market :-(
> 
> Funny how pax think this is great. Several pax have mentioned how good this is going to be for the "community" .. lol


The riders don't care if we're working for slave labor wages, they only care that they get cheap prices that are less than bus fare when there are 2 or more riders! We pick them up at their door and drop them off at the door of their destination, and Uber's commercial is accurate! It's cheap and convenient, (no matter the driver is making NOTHING for their time/asset/effort!). They won't be so happy once Uber is driverless and they jack the fees up to current taxi levels lol. They'll be met by dirty, trashed cars, sometimes vomit and expected to just order another Uber! Yay! It won't sustain, Uber will eventually only be carting around former Uber drivers whose cars are now dead and they can't afford to buy another car... Get out before you drive your car into the ground.


----------



## Sean D Brown (Apr 11, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> The riders don't care if we're working for slave labor wages, they only care that they get cheap prices that are less than bus fare when there are 2 or more riders! We pick them up at their door and drop them off at the door of their destination, and Uber's commercial is accurate! It's cheap and convenient, (no matter the driver is making NOTHING for their time/asset/effort!). They won't be so happy once Uber is driverless and they jack the fees up to current taxi levels lol. They'll be met by dirty, trashed cars, sometimes vomit and expected to just order another Uber! Yay! It won't sustain, Uber will eventually only be carting around former Uber drivers whose cars are now dead and they can't afford to buy another car... Get out before you drive your car into the ground.


I agree with it they will smell like New York alleys people in the night already smell like throw-up excetera with a driver in the car just imagine what they'll do when there's no driver


----------



## Sean D Brown (Apr 11, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Oh wow, did not know that. So why does uberX exist then? It seems pointless for people to request uberX then if pool is the cheaper alternative right?


The sad part about it is the pattern of behavior you even have luxury vehicles being forced to accept uberpool request now these people think that Uber XL is seven passengers and it's not.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

ebrain said:


> Waiting for this to hit Dallas market :-(
> 
> Funny how pax think this is great. Several pax have mentioned how good this is going to be for the "community" .. lol


The next time a passenger says that, ask him if drivers are included in his definition of community.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I am so happy that Tampa Bay does not have UberPool....... what a freaking nightmare it sounds like! Out of curiousity, do people have to opt into this jaded way of wage theft or are you automatically opted into this form of S&M?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I am so happy that Tampa Bay does not have UberPool....... what a freaking nightmare it sounds like! Out of curiousity, do people have to opt into this jaded way of wage theft or are you automatically opted into this form of S&M?


 Drivers are automatically opted in. When UberPool is available in your area, you will get UberPool requests if you are the closest driver. To get out of UberPool, drivers have to demand to be opted out, with varying levels of success. Unless you have been opted out, the only way out is to decline/ignore uberPool requests.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Drivers are automatically opted in. When UberPool is available in your area, you will get UberPool requests if you are the closest driver. To get out of UberPool, drivers have to demand to be opted out, with varying levels of success. Unless you have been opted out, the only way out is to decline/ignore uberPool requests.


When I googled it, it mentioned how it was rolled out to Miami. I mostly drive in Tampa Bay, but I have driven in Sarasota/Bradenton and in Orlando. I guess they don't have Pool there because I never got the requests. I probably would not know what to do if I got a request like that.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

I dont wanna sound like an a s s hole but f u c k these cheap people. Im not driving a bus, I'm driving my car. If you can't afford to request an uberX then you should rely on public transportation. I dont want your cheap a s s in my car. 

So can someone explain this to me please, if I accept uberX and on the drive I get a ping to the next pick up, then I wont pick them up until the passenger is dropped off. But if I accept an uberPool, then on the way I can get a ping to pick up while I have pax in my car?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> So can someone explain this to me please, if I accept uberX and on the drive I get a ping to the next pick up, then I wont pick them up until the passenger is dropped off. But if I accept an uberPool, then on the way I can get a ping to pick up while I have pax in my car?


If you have a pool and its matched you are automatically matched to the second rider and your navigation will direct you to them (before you drop off pax number one)


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I also dislike pools. The passengers don't really seem to get along and they usually just want a cheap fare. And I get less money! Sheesh!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Haven't taken a pool in months. I don't go for bonuses or incentives so don't care about the acceptance rate. I let every single pool fly by. From my reading and experience the two biggest negatives of pool (not considering compensation) are:

1) Coordinating picksup/dropoffs, i.e. looking for pax, verifying, arranging a safe spot (door zones, traffic, safely embarking and deboarding pax) is the the most labor intensive part of the job, and that is doubled with little extra pay.

2) Not everyone is going to get along with each other, period. Some are chatty some aren't, some are annoyed a second pax are on their cheap ride, an attractive girl might be hit on buy guy pax. As a driver I can gauge the level of interaction people want with me. I enjoy chatting, and if someone needs their quiet time that's all good by me as well. 

Others may not be as socially aware, or don't care. I have no interest in managing other's social dynamics while driving a car, and I won't. A negative pax interaction will often be taken out on your rating, and often doubly so.

I don't want to host a "party" in my car, (as I read on some Uber page).

Others have mentioned (in the LA market) they often get pool pickups behind them (driving on freeway) and also the reroutes can be distracting and unsafe if not handled in an appropriate way.

As a friend of mine said when describing pool, "this must be what elevator operators had to deal with back in the day..."


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Sean D Brown said:


> I agree with it they will smell like New York alleys people in the night already smell like throw-up excetera with a driver in the car just imagine what they'll do when there's no driver


Funny the idiots at UBER think they will save money going self-driving cars but what about the high cost of the engineers, the clean up crew, and all the deadheading miles and minutes?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Oh wow, did not know that. So why does uberX exist then? It seems pointless for people to request uberX then if pool is the cheaper alternative right?


Kapernick is trying to see just how low he can go, rather like his character, I would think.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> I dont wanna sound like an a s s hole but f u c k these cheap people. Im not driving a bus, I'm driving my car. If you can't afford to request an uberX then you should rely on public transportation. I dont want your cheap a s s in my car.
> 
> So can someone explain this to me please, if I accept uberX and on the drive I get a ping to the next pick up, then I wont pick them up until the passenger is dropped off. But if I accept an uberPool, then on the way I can get a ping to pick up while I have pax in my car?


Uber has asspirations (sic intentional) to replace public transportation. This is just a dry run, so to speak.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

105398 said:


> Haven't taken a pool in months. I don't go for bonuses or incentives so don't care about the acceptance rate. I let every single pool fly by. From my reading and experience the two biggest negatives of pool (not considering compensation) are:
> 
> 1) Coordinating picksup/dropoffs, i.e. looking for pax, verifying, arranging a safe spot (door zones, traffic, safely embarking and deboarding pax) is the the most labor intensive part of the job, and that is doubled with little extra pay.
> 
> ...


I just wonder how many Pool passengers have no clue as to what Pool really is...? Is it possible some may choose pool without knowing they have to share with random people?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Funny the idiots at UBER think they will save money going self-driving cars but what about the high cost of the engineers, the clean up crew, and all the deadheading miles and minutes?


Reason to go to school to become a mechanic, open a business to contract to clean these poor vehicles once the masses take out their frustrations on these cars? etc...


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

Old thread, I know, but just wanted to say if anyone ever creates a media campaign to educate riders I would gladly contribute money. I wish riders would learn: A) drivers get really screwed by pool, and hate it with a passion B) good drivers will never accept a pool request so you will end up with a bad/new driver in most cases.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I refused 4 pool requests in a row at 330am this morning and got timed out. I'd rather take the time out then drive the cheapo pax around the corner. All the pool requests were coming from university of Toronto


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

evad77 said:


> I refused 4 pool requests in a row at 330am this morning and got timed out. I'd rather take the time out then drive the cheapo pax around the corner. All the pool requests were coming from university of Toronto


Good job, every time I get suckered into taking a pool ride to avoid a timeout I regret it later. I reasoned with myself to take one at 2.6x surge. Dude no showed, Huge waste of time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This whole post is almost completely false.
> 
> First off if pool is unmatched the pool rider pays the same amount, Uber makes up the difference.
> 
> ...


Pool pays the same in NJ. In the pic below, it says we get paid nothing per mile, but this is a typo... We get $0.87/mile, and the math is correct.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Valorvegas said:


> Today I took 2 uber pool trips with no second pick ups. the pay was a little low, but I didn't notice it. tonight I pick up the first riders. traveled a mile out of the way to pick up the second. dropped off the first riders, which would have been 8 to 10 dollars. had to travel through Extra traffic to get the second riders (2) to the airport. thier trip should have been at least 12 dollars. at the end I ended up with 8 total dollars. 4 from each ride. the second rode was at least 7 miles. all people have to do is choose uber pool and the pay half even if there is no other rider. we are being half the money and taking rides from other drivers. this has to stop. refuse to take pool rides. I sent in a complaint tonight after the ride. good luck.


We don't have pool here so I can't relate but why not only drive for Lyft if pool is soo terrible? Do you have Lyft or any other options?


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Yesterday a 9 mile UberX trip that normally would be a 10-15 mins drive ended up taking 45 mins with heavy traffic + rainy weather. Prior to that UberX request, I ignored four back to back Pool requests. I can only imagine how bad the payout would have been had I taking a Pool trip.

Pax should NOT be given the option to request a Pool ride when it's pouring rain outside and every other street is jammed with traffic.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> We don't have pool here so I can't relate but why not only drive for Lyft if pool is soo terrible? Do you have Lyft or any other options?


Lyft has their own version of Pool. It's called Line.

Theirs might be worse, it used to be the only way to use your destination filter on Lyft was to pickup line rides.


----------



## UberHilly (Sep 22, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no Lyft here in the Toronto area, it might be nice to have a little competition.

Pool... just say no! I use to take poo and stopped 6 months ago. I have accepted the odd pool by mistake, usually when I am surfing the web while waiting for a ping and it comes through right when I am about to click something on the screen. I have been lucky in 50% of those cases that the PAX took longer than 2 min to get to the pickup and I just cancelled and left.

The problems listed by others are all valid and irk me as well, but the one thing that really bothers me (other than to crappy pay) is the lack of ability to screen additional riders. I have been matched with PAX with a sub 4.0 rating and it was a nightmare.

A non matched pool does have only a 10% uber cut applied, but during the rush hours the discount for pool makes it barely above a subway token, for 30 + minutes of driving. I will never take a pool again and if it means being deactivated then I move onto another part time job. Uber just does not seem to get it that the drivers hate pool so much and that they are driving away the good drivers by pushing pool more and more...


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

pool sux.... and I notice even pool pax now complain that sometimes drivers don't come to get them.... and they see the driver going further and further away.....probably with pax 1 in the car and hoping pax 2 eventually cancels so the driver gets the pool pax 1 far plus a pool cancel fee..... 2 riders complained to me....but still they choose pool cause its cheap! today i accepted no pools......!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Valorvegas said:


> Today I took 2 uber pool trips with no second pick ups. the pay was a little low, but I didn't notice it. tonight I pick up the first riders. traveled a mile out of the way to pick up the second. dropped off the first riders, which would have been 8 to 10 dollars. had to travel through Extra traffic to get the second riders (2) to the airport. thier trip should have been at least 12 dollars. at the end I ended up with 8 total dollars. 4 from each ride. the second rode was at least 7 miles. all people have to do is choose uber pool and the pay half even if there is no other rider. we are being half the money and taking rides from other drivers. this has to stop. refuse to take pool rides. I sent in a complaint tonight after the ride. good luck.


Well, if you sent in a complaint, problem solved. Everyone, we don't have to worry about Uberpoop anymore.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I work mostly morning rush and I see pool pings at 7 am. I ignore them all and typically have x ping in few minutes. As this is busiest time of the day.  I can't imagine what idiot driver would accept pool at this hour. Later in the day when its slow I can see desperate drivers accept pool but not me


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> I work mostly morning rush and I see pool pings at 7 am. I ignore them all and typically have x ping in few minutes. As this is busiest time of the day. I can't imagine what idiot driver would accept pool at this hour. Later in the day when its slow I can see desperate drivers accept pool but not me


I have come to learn that ignoring Pool pings is the best financial decision I can make while doing Uber. The compensation doesn't reflect the stress it adds unto the driver mentally and financially.

More power to those drivers accepting Pool rides. I would rather be broke than accept Pool rides.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Funny the idiots at UBER think they will save money going self-driving cars but what about the high cost of the engineers, the clean up crew, and all the deadheading miles and minutes?


Along with insurance, maintenance, accidents and people stripping and trashing their self-driving cars. The best part is Uber won't be the only company running autonomous taxis so margins will get snot-hammered into the dirt.

Uber is going to fall.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

truzoo said:


> a media campaign to educate riders I would gladly contribute money.


I'm adding a chapter on Rider Tips in the book. What's heartening is a lot of pax get it but not Pool riders. They're bottom feeders.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It's fubers way of saying you mean nothing.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Lyft has their own version of Pool. It's called Line.
> 
> Theirs might be worse, it used to be the only way to use your destination filter on Lyft was to pickup line rides.


Has this changed?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

The word you're looking for is "accept".


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Along with insurance, maintenance, accidents and people stripping and trashing their self-driving cars. The best part is Uber won't be the only company running autonomous taxis so margins will get snot-hammered into the dirt.
> 
> Uber is going to fall.


Lyft just got into my market and while it's been slow I've gotten more tips on the last 2 weeks on Lyft than total over 4 months with uber. Sad that 30 Lyft rides > almost 1000 UBER in tips


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> From my understanding and from what uber told me a while ago, basically if you pick up some cheap **** who wanted uber pool, he/she will pay the uberX amount if you dont pick up another passenger on the way.
> 
> What I personally do is if someone requests an uberpool, I accept it but then go offline when I pick them up so I get no more pings and they pay the uberX rate...


Uber will pay you the Uberx rate if there's only one pax on an uberpool ride and no one else gets pickedup?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

johndoe12345678 said:


> Uber will pay you the Uberx rate if there's only one pax on an uberpool ride and no one else gets pickedup?


We always get paid the same rate, X or Pool. With upfront pricing, pool riders pay the price that they were quoted or less, if other Riders are picked up along the way.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

johndoe12345678 said:


> Uber will pay you the Uberx rate if there's only one pax on an uberpool ride and no one else gets pickedup?





SuzeCB said:


> We always get paid the same rate, X or Pool. With upfront pricing, pool riders pay the price that they were quoted or less, if other Riders are picked up along the way.


Pool must work differently in NJ compared to the rest of the country. Here in ATL, Pool rides are 40-60% less than UberX and unmatched Pool rides do NOT pay the driver @ UberX rates.

Last time I did a Pool ride, I drove a young lady 4-5 miles in 20 mins traffic and got paid *$2*.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

johndoe12345678 said:


> Uber will pay you the Uberx rate if there's only one pax on an uberpool ride and no one else gets pickedup?


No the pay per minute is usually less on an unmatched pool ride.


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> No the pay per minute is usually less on an unmatched pool ride.


I think in NYC drivers with unmatched rides get Uberx Fares. Or they get paid the same for Uberx and Uberpool unmatched ($2.55 base +$.35 per min+$1.75 per mile). I know this is the fare breakdown for NYC uberx and I think unmatched uberpool, not sure about matched uberpool breakdown, I think uberpool gets slightly less than this breakdown if it is matched with multiple passengers


----------

